# New to the Fire



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got a fire last weekend. I missed the $139 refurbished Amazon had last week, but I
I found one on glyde.com for $136 (it looked brand new when it arrived). I got a boxwave stylus & a deft 360 case for the fire.

I downloaded words with friends and tapatalk. Figured out how to get hanging with friends and draw something on the fire. Any other must have apps? This is my first tablet. (I do have an iPhone)

One thing I noticed the first day was that my iPhone usb wall charge took a long time to charge the fire (not enough amps), so after some searching I bought a AmazonBasics usb 2.1 amp wall charger, I hope it works better. The cord on the charger the comes with the fire is too short for me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Dawn!

Let us know how the new charger works!  You'll find lots of good Fire info here!  Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

congrats on your new fire and great deal. where did you find draw something for your fire I want it so bad it is killing me and I can't find it.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

1mobile.com

Just go to the site on your fire and search for the app. Make sure you have allow install from unknown sources set on under settings/device.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Enjoy the Fire!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

DawnB said:


> One thing I noticed the first day was that my iPhone usb wall charge took a long time to charge the fire (not enough amps), so after some searching I bought a AmazonBasics usb 2.1 amp wall charger, I hope it works better. The cord on the charger the comes with the fire is too short for me.


You're correct about the amps. Apple's iPhone charger puts out 5v at 1.0 amps. The Amazon Fire charger puts out 5v at 1.8 amps. It would take a lot longer to recharge a Fire's battery with an iPhone charger. The Amazon 2.1 amp AC wall charger should work fine.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi. I just got the Fire on Saturday, which was a present from my mother.
Can anyone please tell me what tapatalk is and what it does. I do not have an iphone and at 45 quite technology challenged with apps and such.
I did download Scrable and set up to play with my friends and dd but have played Scramble before on my friends iphone but it doesn't look
I can play with others in different locations, just myself, is this correct?
Thanks SO much for any help you can give me.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

Tapatalk is an app that will let you read and post on forums from the fire (or other andriod & apple devices)


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is possible to read and post on forums such as Kindleboards without Tapatalk or other apps. I don't use Tapatalk to post from my Fire but then I also post from my K2. Different preferences for different prople.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. But I guess I don't understand why I would need it.
I am on a Disney and Cruise Forum regularly and I saw I can be on them on the Fire so
why would I need tapatalk. Can't I just go to Web and put in my forum names?

Also, can anyone please let me know how do you close an application once you are done with it?
It just stays on the carosel until I delete it from there.  I just thought I should be able to close
all programs before turning off.

Also, last night my charger felt VERY hot.  I am thinking this is not good either??


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

js said:


> Thanks. But I guess I don't understand why I would need it.
> I am on a Disney and Cruise Forum regularly and I saw I can be on them on the Fire so
> why would I need tapatalk. Can't I just go to Web and put in my forum names?
> 
> ...


JS, Tapatalk is optional. You can just go to Web and put in your forum names. I found the Web on my Fire worked better after I changed some of the settings. (Go to Web and select the Menu icon on the bottom and then select the Settings icon. I have JavaScript enabled, Accelerate page loading Unchecked, and Desktop or mobile view: Automatic: Optimize for each website.)

Just because an application shows on the carousel does not necessarily mean that it is running. I don't know about others, but I go to the Home screen with the carousel before I put my Fire to sleep. I rarely turn my Fire off completely.

My charger and my Fire sometimes get warm while charging. If my Fire battery charge level is low I have noticed that my charger sometimes gets pretty hot, especially if I am using my Fire while it is charging. I have seen this with various chargers over the years so I always make sure that my charger and charging electronic item have good air circulation and are not near flamable material. Neither my charger nor my Fire have gotten hot enough to burn me. If your charger is hot enough to burn you when it has good air circulation, I would suggest contacting Kindle Customer Support.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Annalog, THANK YOU very much! 
I printed out your instructions and will do what you have noted.
I was using my charger while I was on the Fire so perhaps this is what happened.  Also, my battery was low.
Thanks so much.  I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

js said:


> Annalog, THANK YOU very much!


JS, you are very welcome.

When I found that my Fire worked much better at my daughter's house (she has a faster network) than it did at mine, I searched for ways to speed up my Fire. You might find this thread helpful: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92224.msg0/


----------



## AEZents (Apr 19, 2012)

I cannot believe what a bargain the Kindle Fire is at $199. I am an Apple fan, and iPod/iPad, iMac user, and I am a Kindle author. What a thrill to be able to read books and surf the web, play Angry birds and shop on Amazon with my Kindle Fire. I had to buy a snazzy cover for my Kindle Fire, but alone or dressed up, the Kindle Fire rocks!


----------

